# GTO side view mirror placement



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

How come some side view mirrors on GTO's (such as the 64) were installed on the doors right below the window, and others placed further up front?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

In `64 and `65 the side mirrors were all dealer installed only. So that's why there not all in the exact same place.


----------

